# Early production flat tank Roadmaster



## szathmarig

I started rubbing the house paint off, but never got around finishing it. It was never completely house painted in the first place. Some kid must have slopped some paint on it for what ever reasons, but didn't cover the whole bike. The bike has no damage, and no repairs. The frame is 100% straight, which is extremely rare for single bar CWC frames. Another unique thing on this bike is the chrome snub nose fenders. I've never seen another one. Truss rods were rechromed. It has the deluxe cathedral stem. Buyer pays shipping, and insurance.


----------



## catfish

$500.00


----------



## szathmarig

ND


----------



## catfish

$600.00


----------



## szathmarig

ND


----------



## kccomet

700.00


----------



## szathmarig

ND


----------



## Old Iron Bob

800.00


----------



## srfndoc

850.00


----------



## szathmarig

ND


----------



## Old Iron Bob

900.00


----------



## szathmarig

ND


----------



## kccomet

1100.00


----------



## Rust_Trader

1250


----------



## szathmarig

ND


----------



## BatWaves

1400


----------



## szathmarig

ND


----------



## Rust_Trader

$1575


----------



## szathmarig

ND


----------



## IngoMike

I know there is a 10% rule, but I am going to break it and say $1625........


----------



## szathmarig

ND


----------



## BatWaves

1800


----------



## IngoMike

The suspense is killing me....waiting for the reply on 1800......


----------



## szathmarig

Sorry, ND


----------



## szathmarig

Here's some price guide. All three were sold within the past year. They were all listed for around $2500, and they were all sold for close to the listing price. They were all projects with bent frames, and missing parts.








						Sold - CWC Flat tank/Shroud tank project. | Archive (sold)
					

Here we have is a 1936 "Flat tank" Roadmaster that almost never comes up for sale, so this might be your only chance to own one. This bike is far from perfect, so here is a list of the bad. Frame is bent at the head tube, both the top, and the down tubes are bent, and as a result of that the...




					thecabe.com
				











						Sold - 36 Roadmaster | Archive (sold)
					

Frame has had the usual repair done looks like it was done properly. Tank has four small holes that were welded still needs some minor grinding done to smooth out. Repoped scallops and bottom shield on the tank. Guard is solid and correct it has been media blasted. This will be a nice solid...




					thecabe.com
				











						Sold - Enigmatic Early Production Z Serial 1936 CWC Cleveland Welding Co PILOT Shroud Tanker Project Bike!! | Archive (sold)
					

Very early 1st year of production low Z4664 serial number offset bottom bracket type 1936 model year bike. I don't think the scholarship is yet complete on these earliest bikes with X and. Z serial numbers.  I purchased this a number of years ago as an incomplete but promising project and it now...




					thecabe.com


----------



## razinhellcustomz

IngoMike said:


> I know there is a 10% rule, but I am going to break it and say $1625........



Yeah, that's some stupid made up rule any way.. Break it all up...


----------

